# الموت المفاجىء كل يوم بنفس الوقت..



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

الموت المفاجىء كل يوم بنفس الوقت..



حـادثـة غـريـبـة تـحـدث كل يـوم أحـد
 الساعة 11صباحاً

في قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفى تورينتو بكندا .

وهي الوفاة المفاجأة للمرضى بغض النظر عن حالاتهم المرضية ...

والأدهى والأمر أنهم يموتون بنفس
 الساعة 11 صباحاً
 من كل أحد ...

وما كان عند أطباء المستشفى أي تفسير لهذه الظاهرة ...

واستعانوا بفريق من الخبراء لدراسة الوضع ومعرفة

أسباب الموت المفاجئ ... وبعد فشل الفريق في فك

رموز اللغز ... قرروا الإنتظار خارج قسم العناية المركزة قبل الوقت

وقبل الوقت المرتقب بخمس دقائق ...

قعدوا ينتظرون على أعصابهم ...


الساعة تشير الى 55 , 10 صباحا

الساعة تشير الى 56 , 10 صباحا


الساعة تشير الى 57 , 10 صباحا


الساعة تشير الى 58 , 10 صباحا


الساعة تشير الى 59 , 10 صباحا


و جت الساعه 11

بالضبط شافوا عامل

نظافة هندي  !

( مؤجر لعمل جزئي من اليوم)

يدخل المركز

ويفصل الجهاز اللي على المريض

علشان

يحط فيشة المكنسه الكهربائية

ابو هنود على نياته، مخلص بالعمل،
(أعدم نصف الشعب علشان يكنس(


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اكيد عربى مصرى مش هندى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2009)

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:
خلص على الشعب فى سبيل النضافه والعمل
حتى الهنود  هبل ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كليمو
​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتير 

مرسي يا كليمو​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
شكراااااا اوى على الموضوع*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اكيد عربى مصرى مش هندى ​*





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراااا انجي لمرورك المميز


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

swety 
ههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد هندي واخد الجنيسة الصعيدية


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا كليمو
شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## K A T Y (5 يونيو 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*انا بامانة قولت لازم يكون مصري مش هندي*_

_*ميرسي قوي يا كليمو تسلم ايدك يا باشا*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

جوجو


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

k a t y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*انا بامانة قولت لازم يكون مصري مش هندي*_
> 
> _*ميرسي قوي يا كليمو تسلم ايدك يا باشا*_​




كاتي
شكرا لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الاجمل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا كليموووووو​


----------



## *malk (7 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نو كومينت طبعا
واللة غبى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*

*يا خبر زي بعضة*

*مش معقول*

*ههههه*

*شكرااا كليم عالأخبار الغريبة دي*​


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> في قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفى تورينتو بكندا .


 
*دي نكتة*

*تصدق مخدتش لبالي أنه في المنتدى الترفيهي*

*منك لله يا كليمو*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo

شكرااااااااااا اضحكتك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

malk

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *دي نكتة*
> 
> *تصدق مخدتش لبالي أنه في المنتدى الترفيهي*
> 
> *منك لله يا كليمو*​





شكرا جيجي لمرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (10 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا جيجي لمرورك
> ربنا يباركك


 
*مش فاهماكي يا حبيبتي*

*قصدك آيه بالظبط*


----------



## المجدلية (10 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه جميله يا كليموووووووووووووووووو


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

حلوه بجد كليمووووو*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*ماهو برضة خايف على المريض
مش بيكنش علشان المريض ميتنفس تراب
بس هو بيخلية ميتنفسش حاجة خالص
مرسى يا كليمو ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (11 يونيو 2009)

*عامل بيحب النظافة *​ 

*بيضحى بالمرضى فى سبيل النظافة عادى*​ 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا كليمو *​ 

*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *مش فاهماكي يا حبيبتي*
> 
> *قصدك آيه بالظبط*





طيب دة اسمك بالانكليزي
فهمته الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

النظافه من الايمان

جميله جدددددددددا 

ميرسى يا كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية


شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

هابي

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

بنت الفادى

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

مريم 12


شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

cross of jesus

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه انشلا عنه منضف يموت الناس علشان ينضف ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انشلا عنه منضف يموت الناس علشان ينضف ههههههههههههههههههه





كركورة

النظافة اهم

مات ايه يعني
هههههههه


----------



## ماريتا (3 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة جدااااااا *
*ميرسى كليم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوووة قوووى
مش المصريين بس هما اللى بيعملوا كدة
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (4 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اكيد الغباء ده كله مش من الهند اكيد اكيد مصري 
ميرسي يا كليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

ماريتا
شكرا لمرورك الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا

ماشي المهم في ناس بتموت
هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

sosana
هههههههههههه

مشكورة للمرور


----------



## girgis2 (14 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> طيب دة اسمك بالانكليزي
> فهمته الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 
*لا أنا أسمي بالانجليزي زي مهو مكتوب **فوق صورتي الرمزية :t30:*​


----------



## ana-semon (14 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه 
انا مش متخيلة بصراحة ان الحكاية دي تبقى في الهند
و على فكرة عامل النظافة ده غلبان و على نياته اوي اوي​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

ana-semon
شكراا لمرورك المميز

يسوع يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*شو اسم الهندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد كوماري
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا كليمو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2009)

جريس قردحجي
الشكر الك اخي
ههههههههه
كوماري اسم بنت
ههههههههههه


----------



## maro_12 (21 يوليو 2009)

oh my god he is so stupid
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you it is so funny


----------



## st.George (21 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا ..ميرسيييييييي ليك كليمو وربنا يبارك حياتك .:new6:


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

maro_12

hhhhhhhhh

 thank you

GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

st.George

الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------

